

Symantec declares antivirus 'dead' as it focuses on damage control - JoshTriplett
http://www.engadget.com/2014/05/06/symantec-declares-antivirus-dead/

======
jennyqt
Who still has antivirus software anyway?

I remember back in the days where I would run weekly scans of the system.
Haven't needed to do that for a long time

